# 10 Gallon Journal - Lots of pictures - 56k warning!



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

So I finally started my 10 gallon planted aquarium about a month ago. I'm kinda new at this so it won't have anything special nor anything high tech. For the substrate, I used fluorite and I upgraded the light into a 8000k I got at BA.
I don't have co2 right now but i'm in the process of getting a DIY co2.

I really like mosses so it's pretty much going to be the highlight of my tank.. hehe.. here it is...

I had no idea fluorite was going to be like this when I added the water.









After it settled down, I placed my starting plants and fish (only guppies).









Here's my male guppy









I put some Fissidens fontanus on the driftwood on the right.









And Singapore Moss on the rope there on the left. I was going to tie the moss into the rope but they were too small so I put a mesh I got from an inion bag over the rope.









And lastly, I have some Weeping moss on a slate of rock.









Comments are welcome =). Good or bad.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

A week after i started the tank, my female guppy had babies. There are 12 on the pictures but there are actually 16 of them.

















Singapore moss growing nicely. Sadly the Fissidens fontanus isn't growing as well. I think it's slowly dying =(









Latest addition is more weeping moss on driftwood.









I added a couple of shrimps but i have no idea what kind they are. Anyone know?









I thought one of my shrimps died but after a while, i found out that it just changed it's exoskeleton. Got scared for a while there..lol. (Don't mind the mini maple leaf cup. I was trying to feed the shrimps with some cucumber and i had no rock to tie it down to so i grabbed the next closest thing.. haha)


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Great start! Once you get the DIY CO2 going, you'll see a big change. Also think about using some ferts, Seachem has a good line.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

I can't think of a more appropriate place for maple leafs paraphenalia

/a fan, unfortunately.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks. It's my first planted aquarium. I've already built the DIY co2. I just haven't bought the yeast yet.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice.  There is good compatibility between shrimp and mosses.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks. I don't know if the shrimps i have will eat algea. And i'm starting to get a LOT of algea. I need to buy some otos and cherry shrimps. But i can never seem to find a store the sells cherry shrimps. Anyone know a someone that's selling them?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

MrAL said:


> Thanks. I don't know if the shrimps i have will eat algea. And i'm starting to get a LOT of algea. I need to buy some otos and cherry shrimps. But i can never seem to find a store the sells cherry shrimps. Anyone know a someone that's selling them?


Um yes, that would be the Katalyst Cherry Shrimp store  Just PM her and you'll have your shrimp in no time!


----------



## davidlock (Apr 19, 2008)

what did you use to tie the moss onto the rock and wood?, i notice it is string but what kinda where did you get it ect ect ect... i have some that i am currectly using fishing line but i see yours worked a lot better and wouldnt mind giving it a try
thanks 
david


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like an Amano shrimp to me (Caridina multidentata). One of the best algae eating shrimps.

I use fine, brown thread to tie down moss. I find it is not as easy to notice.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

David, i also use fishing line. But i didn't tied it down, I made a little slice with a knife on the wood and i wedged the line in the crack to start it so i didn't have to make a knot. I also did that at the end. I've noticed that if you make a knot at the beginning and the end, it starts to loosen up after a while and it becomes untangled. For the rock, i used a sewing thread. I just made it really tight. I hope that it doesn't break down soon. I've heared that after a while, threads will just disintegrate. Hope that helps. 

And thanks Chris for the shrimp ID.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

you can also get green fishing line...


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

that's a good idea MrAl. i have giant clumsy man hands and tying down my plants is an exercise in frustration. next time i'll cut a slit in my wood and wedge some line in there.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

I found out that little trick by accident. I was tying some moss on the wood but i cut the line too short and couldn't make a knot. Then i saw a little crach on the wook so i just pulled the line through it. Works very well and it's still holding strong.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Great start looks good Pat


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's an update on my tank.

I switched my guppy tank into a shrimp tank =).

Singapore moss rope growing very well.









But sadly, it's getting algae. Can anyone ID this for me?









Weeping moss









More weeping moss









Fissidens fontanus growing slowly but at least it's growing.









New addition. More weeping moss. hehe









Experimental Riccia carpet









And of course the full tank shot









Enjoy..


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Coming along real nice.  Otto cat and Red Cherry Shrimp. It seems algae will have to fight for survival there.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

the algae looks like staghorn. I had the same thing in my tank, picked up a pair of SAE's and they took care of that real quick. The ottos and shrimp won't eat it.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Re: Staghorn. Since your tank is still relatively new, is it possible that your nitrates and/or ammonia could be a bit high? I seem to recall they're often linked to staghorn algae. I had staghorn develop a couple years back and when I checked my nitrates were up. Maybe a couple stems of H difformis or something fast growing to help suck up nutrients since you've only got moss which isn't exactly a heavy consumer.

Looking nice though, along with yourself there's a few forum members who are shrimp fanatics and I may be catching the bug...I think I need a shrimp tank now.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry I missed the algae problem there. I couldn't see it for looking at the plants. 
Are you adding any fertilizer to the aquarium? What is the total wattage output of your lights?

It's tough to get steady Co2 in the tank using DIY co2. If the co2 isn't constant then algae can take hold. That is one reason why people go pressurized co2.

You may want to consider some Seachem Excel. Big Als' has it. It should be inexpensive for a 10 Gal. tank.
Turning off your filter for a few minutes while you use excel at the recommended dose and a pipette to deliver the excel to the staghorn algae will help to remove it. 
Or better yet, on your next water change lower the water to the top of the driftwood and spray the Staghorn algae with Excel in a mist bottle. Let it stand for a few minutes and then refill the tank. You may loose some exposed and misted moss this way.

Remember not to starve out the Otto cat by killing off all of the green algae if you decide to use Excel daily.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the info about getting rid of the staghorn. I thought about using excel to do a spot treatment but i'm scared it might kill my shrimps. That's the reason i don't use ferts on this tank. It doesn't really bother me but i'd rather have it gone than having it there. I try to not get rid of the green dust algea so that the home owners have something to eat. Everytime i look at the otto, it's stomach is always bloated. I'm pretty sure he has enough to eat =). Going back to the staghorn. There is no other place in the tank infected with it. I think it's just because it's the highest point of the tank which is the closest the to light. And i have my light on 12 hours a day along with a DIY co2. The lighting i have is a 15w 18000 power glow. I'm also getting some hair algae oh the rest of the mosses but it's pretty easy to remove so i didn't bother posting it.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Shrimps are cool hehe. You should definitely get a shrimp tank Mr Fishes. 

Where can i get SAE's from around here? Also, will they eat shrimps? 

Thanks


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I use Excel on my 38 gal for quite a while with red cherry shrimp, red swords, pearl gourami and ottos with no casualties at all. I have overdosed it (3x) a few times as well with no problems.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't use chemicals just get an algae eater or two.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

While don't advocate dumping too much in to any tank, a few months after I started my 50G, I used 3% Hydrogen Peroxide from the pharmacy to spot treat and kill off staghorn and it worked very well. It changed colour by the next day and I guess it softens up too since the shrimp and otos in my tank attacked it and it was gone. If you keep what you add under 1 ml / 3 liters of tank water the concentration is very low and the active life span of hydrogen peroxide in your tank is very short.

SAEs can get pretty big for a 10G, if you go that route, be aware you may want to sell/trade when it/they get to be 5+ inches long.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Mr Fishies said:


> SAEs can get pretty big for a 10G, if you go that route, be aware you may want to sell/trade when it/they get to be 5+ inches long.


I think you might have them confused with Chinese algae eaters which can grow up to 10".

True Siamese algae eaters typically only get to 4", under perfect conditions, 5" if lucky. I have 2 true SAEs in my 90 gallon.

http://www.aquaworldnet.com/awmag/siamusa.htm


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

I've noticed in the last week that the staghorn has gotten smaller and smaller. I haven't done anything except change the light duration from12 hours to 9 hours. It's still there but it's not as thick as it was before... Not sure what happened.. oh well..I have a bigger problem than algae anyways..

I'm getting "planaria" in my tank. Anyone has any experience with this? Successfully getting rid of them perhaps?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> I think you might have them confused with Chinese algae eaters which can grow up to 10".
> 
> True Siamese algae eaters typically only get to 4", under perfect conditions, 5" if lucky. I have 2 true SAEs in my 90 gallon.
> 
> http://www.aquaworldnet.com/awmag/siamusa.htm


Hmm...guess it depends on the source consulted. The Krib says 15cm / 6in, Age of Aquariums 14cm, Wikipedia says 16cm.

Getting OT a bit, but either way, I guess i just don't personally like the idea of solving a temporary problem in a tank with more fish.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

i have a true (i'm sure of it) SAE in my 15g tank it seems to be doing ok. Its been slightly aggressive to a few of the other fish but i think once i plant the tank more it will help out. It does indeed eat red algae just not very quicly


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> I think you might have them confused with Chinese algae eaters which can grow up to 10".
> 
> True Siamese algae eaters typically only get to 4", under perfect conditions, 5" if lucky. I have 2 true SAEs in my 90 gallon.
> 
> http://www.aquaworldnet.com/awmag/siamusa.htm


Actually, SAE's can get quite big, far beyond 4".


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The shorter photoperiod can affect any plant's growth rate. Algae can often be controlled simply by adjusting your photoperiod.

Planaria can generally be killed by increasing the temp or treating the tank with something to kill worms. Prazipro is what I use, as I sometimes also feed live bloodworms and mosquito larvae.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> The shorter photoperiod can affect any plant's growth rate. Algae can often be controlled simply by adjusting your photoperiod.
> 
> Planaria can generally be killed by increasing the temp or treating the tank with something to kill worms. Prazipro is what I use, as I sometimes also feed live bloodworms and mosquito larvae.


By photoperiod, do you mean the lighting? Also, i can't turn up the temp because i have shrimps in there. I don't want to risk anything.. hehe. I've also thought about putting some fish to help get rid of them but the baby shrimps again come to mind. It's the same for ferts. I guess my shrimps will always come first. =)


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Photoperiod is the length of time in which your lighting period is - ie. 10 hours a day.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh okay. The staghorn isn't thriving anymore but the green dust algae is. I don't really mind the dust algae because it's food for the cherries.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

IME I've found that green dust algae is one of the more subborn algae's. Give it a little more time and it should subside.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Here are updates from my tank

















My Christmas tree
















Added some HC

















And the full tank shot


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Very nice! I love the fissidens


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Is that the moss on the right side of the tank? I love it!


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks. And Yes that's the fissidens moss on the right. It's a very slow grower but i think it's worth the wait. It's my favourite part of my tank. Well.. other then the shrimps.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

How come my weeping moss isn't "weeping"?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

What sort of moss did you say those were? And where did you get them? they're beautiful.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

The driftwood on the right has Fissidens fontanus on it.
The rope in the front has Singapore moss on it. I haven't trimmed it yet though.
And the rest are weeping moss that haven't weeped yet..lol. Oh and i got them from a member here, JRS. If you want, i can do some trimming and sell you some.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Here is an updated. Most noticable change is the moss wall. Other than that and moving some stuff around, everything is pretty much the same. Only ofcourse the mosses are thicker =)


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

LOVE the moss! If I were to do a freshwater tank again, it would be mostly moss and shrimp and nano fish. Sweet tank!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Tell me, what are those peg things you have in the moss wall. And, I am eyeing your other mosses... 

I am looking at it saying to myself.. .I want some of this, that and whatnot.... Yeah.... I am in love with mosses. The Java I got on my drifwood is looking great. 

Also, I second the use of Peroxide. I had a little problem and the peroxide helped. Cleared it right up. I did the spot treating using a syringe tube I got from the dr. the last time I had a flu-shot. I'd be cautious, but it didn't do anyone much harm. Some of the other plants might dislike it. But the mosses seemed to hold up well to the spot treatment.

You have a little lotus? I got one in my tank. I do admire what you have done. What moss is on your rope?


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks! Wish i had more room to get other kinds of mosses.



Tabatha said:


> LOVE the moss! If I were to do a freshwater tank again, it would be mostly moss and shrimp and nano fish. Sweet tank!


Those pegs are just suction cups to hold the wall against the glass.
I don't have algae problems anymore other than the green dust which i don't mind. When i bought the HC, i they gave me that little lotus for free. =). It doesn't get any bigger though for some reason. It just keeps growing leaves that are about the size of a quarter, no bigger. But it's okay. I think it looks better when it's small anyways...

The moss on the rope is singapore moss. I had a big debate of whether to trim it or just let it grow and i decided to let it grow. And the moss on the right is fissends fontanus.



Sunstar said:


> Tell me, what are those peg things you have in the moss wall. And, I am eyeing your other mosses...
> 
> I am looking at it saying to myself.. .I want some of this, that and whatnot.... Yeah.... I am in love with mosses. The Java I got on my drifwood is looking great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My lotus has leaves about that size too. I am thinking of when I get some of the flourite or eco-complete, to put some in a plant basket, and replant the lotus in that then bury it in teh substrate. I know they are root feeders and whatnot. 

Anyway, the rest of the taiwan moss found its way on my driftwood just now. I did a water change and removed java moss that I plonked in the shrimp tank and carefully, layer by layer tied on the remaining moss. When it grows I'll have it in a moss wall too!


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Sound great! Have the pictures ready =D



Sunstar said:


> My lotus has leaves about that size too. I am thinking of when I get some of the flourite or eco-complete, to put some in a plant basket, and replant the lotus in that then bury it in teh substrate. I know they are root feeders and whatnot.
> 
> Anyway, the rest of the taiwan moss found its way on my driftwood just now. I did a water change and removed java moss that I plonked in the shrimp tank and carefully, layer by layer tied on the remaining moss. When it grows I'll have it in a moss wall too!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I plan on getting some pics tonight.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Here is an update on the moss wall.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

so this one:

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee225/aljunjr/CIMG3305.jpg

is that the Fissidens fontanus? I would love to get some of that.. doing any trimming anytime soon?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

redclove said:


> so this one:
> 
> http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee225/aljunjr/CIMG3305.jpg
> 
> is that the Fissidens fontanus? I would love to get some of that.. doing any trimming anytime soon?


Yup, one of my favourites mosses too


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes it is Fissidens. I actually just did a trimming. I'm trying to see if the short trim i did will survive. They haven't grown yet but it's not dying. I can probably trade you a small starter piece if you want. =)



redclove said:


> so this one:
> 
> http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee225/aljunjr/CIMG3305.jpg
> 
> is that the Fissidens fontanus? I would love to get some of that.. doing any trimming anytime soon?


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

MrAL said:


> Yes it is Fissidens. I actually just did a trimming. I'm trying to see if the short trim i did will survive. They haven't grown yet but it's not dying. I can probably trade you a small starter piece if you want. =)


I would def. be interested in that  Dont have much to trade, some cherry shrimp..


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Where are you located?



redclove said:


> I would def. be interested in that  Dont have much to trade, some cherry shrimp..


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

where can I find fissidens? I find myself in a moss collecting mode.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

MrAL said:


> Sounds good to me. Where are you located?


PM sent......


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol.. i got mine from another member here. I will post here when i trim the Fissidens.



Sunstar said:


> where can I find fissidens? I find myself in a moss collecting mode.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Here is a late update of what my tank looks like now. I've trimmed it a few times. That's why it looks like it hasn't grown as much. If i didn't trim them, it would have been a jungle in there.










Moss wall starting to fill in =).









HC got thicker but hasn't really spread.









Made a mini moss wall out of fissidens fontanus. Just a little experiment on how it will look like. If it'll look nice when it fills in, i might just make a bigger one.
















Just a screen, folded it in half, put moss in between, sewed it together and placed a suction cup in the middle.

Whole take picture.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Things look so very....mossy


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

One of the best looking moss tanks I have ever seen, congratulations


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks =). Did the moss you got from me start to weep? Or is it really taiwan. How is it doing by the way?



Sunstar said:


> Things look so very....mossy


Thanks..lol.. Can't wait how the fissidens wall will look like.



Calmer said:


> One of the best looking moss tanks I have ever seen, congratulations


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The fissidens is gorgeous. I could see it being planted on twigs and made to look like palmtrees if you wanted to create a very very surreal looking aquarium.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

I have no idea where i can get driftwood that look like twigs. I've been wanted to make a tree but i just can't find the right wood to use. And i don't really want to use regular branches in my backyard.



Sunstar said:


> The fissidens is gorgeous. I could see it being planted on twigs and made to look like palmtrees if you wanted to create a very very surreal looking aquarium.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

go for a walk at the lake. I find twig sized bits of driftwood all the time.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

It's been a long time since i updated this. I've only been updating my journal in the plantedtank. I though i would put up some updated pictures.

Mosses are Fissidens Fontanus, Christmas moss, Taiwan moss and Willow moss.


----------



## phgnome (May 14, 2009)

Really nice set up! Thanks for posting your pics.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

what kind of light did u buy at BA? cuz i have the same tank but i wanted to use a stronger light but could not find one.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

It's a power glow 18,000k 15w "high intensity aquarium lamp". It's in a purple/white casing.



greenterror23 said:


> what kind of light did u buy at BA? cuz i have the same tank but i wanted to use a stronger light but could not find one.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

For sure in the top 5 best planted tanks. Ive never seen such great growth. Nice


----------

